# How's your social life in school?



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

For me, it's poor and depressing. Out of the three in person classes I'm currently in, I've manage to make one acquaintance which is in my Ecology class. We talk about school and mindless superficial talk. I don't think a meaningful relationship can build. In my Racism and Art History class, I talk a little to some, but for some reason I just don't necessarily feel comfortable with them. There are bursts of wanting to saying something yet all I feel is anxiety. "Eh." It feels like another hopeless semester. Every semester it's like this for I get to know a few people superficially totally at least one to at most eight and when the semester is over, that's the end of the relationship. It's hopeless. 

:sigh


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Nonexistent. I have no friends.

I talk to almost everyone in this science lab I'm taking, and I study with a lot of those people outside of class, but I try to avoid talking about myself and non-school-related stuff with them as much as possible. So they never become my friends... Same thing happens in almost every class every semester. I can't relate to anyone and never know what to talk about since I have no experiences.


----------



## Rosedew (Nov 7, 2006)

I have friends, or at least people I call my friends. Really all we do is sit together in class. I never call them, or hang out or anything else. I also don't have much in common with them. I guess you could call them aquaintances with benefits or something. :stu 
In the beginning of the school year I would tag along with them to the movies but when everyone got busy with school work we stopped so I almost never see them ever. 
I wish I had some kind of real friendship were I can be relaxed and have a real conversation or something. But nowadays it seems to get harder to drudge up those social skills. :sigh


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm getting really comfortable with that guy in my Ecology class. Need to work to be social in my other classes.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

My social life at school is at a very low level. 

I have a handful of acquaintances, most of whom I don't see regularly since my school is huge (including class size). 

I have my lab partner, with whom I'm sort of close and see on a weekly basis.

I also had an actual friend, but due to my avoidant behavior we don't really keep in touch anymore.

'Tis a lonely existence... ah well.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I heard meaningful friendships at college start with regular "mindless" chat about school and the like. Let's not despair!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

What social life? :lol I always pray no one talks to me hahaha


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: re: How's your social life in school?*

I don't have any friends in school, I barely even look at anyone...sigh


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: re: How's your social life in school?*



carry said:


> What social life? :lol I always pray no one talks to me hahaha


Carry, what happened to your cat, Marmalade?


----------



## doseone (Mar 22, 2007)

ayyyy my social life, like ann coulters heart, is non existant.

been in college two years and managed to make three aquaintances tho. we occasionally run into each other and contro verse doing dat mindless chatter. funny though, i always try to avoid the people, but when i am forced into a social situation im almost always glad it happened, i feel much better and less pathetic afterwards


----------



## Alexx (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know... I stopped blaming myself for not having any friends in my classes because really, when you're in a lecture, you're supposed to be listening to the instructor, and not trying to make friends. I had to go out of my academic environment and go to on-campus associations to even try to get to know people that might be in my classes. I'm sure tutorials would help me get to know some people in my classes, if only I'd go to them...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: re: How's your social life in school?*



Poeme said:


> carry said:
> 
> 
> > What social life? :lol I always pray no one talks to me hahaha
> ...


He got a pretty bad fever a little over a month ago, and after a couple days at the vets he wasn't getting better and was in pretty bad condition so the vet thought it was best to euthanize. He said he most likely wouldn't make it much longer anyway, and one could tell he was suffering.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I go to college so there really aren't groups and reputations. I have friends at school whom I hangout with. So I guess I have a social life in school, but it's not amazingly big.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Not that good..I have joined some activities so at least I get out of my room sometimes,and I think it's good for me.
But I haven't gotten to know anyone that good yet,there are some I talk to a bit.I'm hoping that I will get a friend or two while I'm college.

My mom,mostly,is always asking me when I'm home if I have gotten to know anybody(don't know about my SA). I'm feeling so stupid about saying no all the time..And then it's why?Before I found some stupid excuse,but I'm so tired of it so I just say I don't know or something.


----------



## lilraspberry (Jan 2, 2007)

It's almost non-existent... 

In one of my classes I talk to a girl about school and sometimes non-school stuff... But she has so much to say about that last part, and I, so little, it makes me a bit uncomfortable. 

In my other classes, I talk to nobody, in general. When I do and the conversation goes well and all, I tend to try to avoid the person after. I'm afraid I won't be able to maintain a good impression on them. 

The fact that when anybody talks to me, be it only to ask me for a pen, I turn red, have difficulty to maintain eye contact and lose my words really isn't helping my desire to make friends at school.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

It sucks doesn't it. Keep trying. :hug


----------



## lilraspberry (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i sit with the roommate i had before i started commuting and 2 of his friends. we all have the same classes at the same time so i dont have to worry about sitting alone but they dont have any of the same interests as me so theres nothing really to talk about. but its better than sitting alone


----------



## Kit (Aug 12, 2006)

> I haven't had a social life for around three years. I've had plenty of acquaintances, though.


Ditto... except make that almost four for me.


----------



## Kentucky_Fried (Mar 29, 2007)

I have no friends. I made some acquaintances my freshman year in college, but I have no idea what happened to them after they moved out of my building.

I'm trying to be more sociable now. There is a girl that seems to want to talk with me in one of my classes, and she always sits by me, so last time I helped her with some work. I figure, even if she only wants my help with her work, at least that's social activity.

Probably the best way increase one's social life in the college setting is to look for or make study groups in your classes. Make contacts with people and keep them. (Yes, that's harder than it sounds and I don't do it either.)


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

NONEXISTENT!!!!!


----------



## sushiwithfish (Mar 10, 2007)

i met a couple of acquaintances, but no one really that i would consider as my friends. my only friends are from elementary, middle school, and high school. since i go to a small college, most people are old folks trying to get their degree. they have kids and such, and i think they're not there to find friends so i only talk about school stuff with them. people my age go to the main campus, so yeah... i avoid going there cause it's big and crowded. plus i have a fear of driving on the freeway. my anxiety level goes way... up.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm so sorry for you guys/gals. Hang in there. :hug


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I just don have the motivation to make friends in class even if they talk to me I still dont find any fun in talking to people.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Invisible girl- I am just wondering why you dont tell your mom abotu your sa? I hav told both of my parents and although they are really weird and awkward about it, denying it sometimes, ignoring it, I feel betterthat they know. It hurt at first to tell them, after all they dont want to think there is antyhign "wrong" with their daughter, but I had to put those feelings aside and realize I felt better when they knew because who else can I tell other than my therapist? its not healthy to keep those things to yourself


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

please dont judge me by that last post either...my keyboard is all screwy and sometimes I cant spell things correctly because the keys dont work haha


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nada. But then again, I'm also a non-trad student at 25, so that makes it a bit harder. I have met a few people that I've talked a lot with in non-lecture classes, but fail to follow through and maintaining contact beyond that class. I've found I'm really good at finding girls that initially want to date me, but these type of 'friends' *always* fall through when I'm not interested enough. I'm currently a few months out of an almost 2 year relationship and looking more for friends than another relationship. Strange how it seems easy to find people to date, but not to be friends with, but maybe that goes to show potential partners and friends are really poplar opposites?


----------



## tobeyourselfisnotacrime (Jun 10, 2007)

I got a few friends. We sit together every recess, we walk around the school together, we go home together, we talk. I can say I'm pretty satisfied with my social life in school. Although when they are not around I will feel very lonely. All of them don't look like they have SA. 

Who cares about social life in school anyway. School sucks.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Ive got a lot of acquintances. I have some friends that I hang out with outside of school. I also have a friend that I have known for a while that doesnt go to my school, we usually just play bball/ or go to the movies.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm not in school anymore, but when I was it varied depending on which school I was at (I changed a lot). I always had a few friends, but sometimes more than other times.


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm the same as most of the other posters on this thread... I'll sometimes talk to someone in a class, but taking things out of the classroom has never happened to me. And I hate it so much, because it seems like it should be so simple to do, and I just cant get myself to do it... :fall


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

no social life for me. im the loneliest ever


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

There was no one in my degree of abt 100 ppl I could see myself becoming good friends with. Acquaintances, yeah but lifelong friends, no. Maybe I'm just too picky and base potential friends on their looks. Well that's just one factor, personality probably had more to do with it.

However, I still am ok friends with this one guy and its been 2 years since uni finished. We bonded real well when we did work experience on this far away farm. 

During uni I had no circle of friends to do things with. Yeah I knew a person here and there but it wasn't what I was looking for. I sat with some groups yet once class finished we all went out own ways. I don't even know why I bothered speaking with some people when I knew it'd lead no where.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Some of the worst years of my life were spent in high school,that's why graduation day was one of the happiest days of my life because I couldn't wait to get out of that hellhole.Infact back when I was in high school I would always play "Highway To Hell" by AC/DC on my stereo when I woke up to go to school because that's how I felt about the place.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That sucks, everyone. I'm so sorry. Hang in there. I know and hope you all can improve and elevate your dilemma. I know I did. This last summer semester was my most social semester ever. Even though I didn't make a good friend out of it, I was liked by all of my peers. I know that can happen for all of you. If I can do it, I know you all can do it, so hang in there. :hug


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: re: How's your social life in school?*



lilraspberry said:


> In my other classes, I talk to nobody, in general. When I do and the conversation goes well and all, I tend to try to avoid the person after. I'm afraid I won't be able to maintain a good impression on them.
> 
> The fact that when anybody talks to me, be it only to ask me for a pen, I turn red, have difficulty to maintain eye contact and lose my words really isn't helping my desire to make friends at school.


I can totally relate to that!!! :cuddle


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

I have no problem getting to know people in class and socializing in school. I have a couple of school friends but none of these ever become outside of school friends. So in school I kinda have a social life, but outside of school pretty much none.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've had one good semester in my entire school experience. I don't know what happened, but I was smiling all the time and I met a lot of cool people I felt comfortable around and they liked me back, which is what I'm always afraid of. Conversation was of course still a little like "oh, well I don't want them to know how I really am" so I held a lot back. 

But yeah since then I haven't had much of a social life, it's almost nonexistant. It doesn't bother me much because of the SA - eventually you run out of excuses to not hang out with your friends. I have a total of one friend I can actually trust.
I guess most people who know me probably assume outside of school I have somewhat of a social life, but I don't. It might seem like that in school because I try to talk to people in my classes.


----------



## loserface (Sep 19, 2007)

Hah, what social life?
I fail at socializing. I fail at gaining friendships.
But on the offchance I do, I always mess it up and lose them forever.


----------



## DuckandCover (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a few friends that I hang out with. I like some more than others. I have no friends of the opposite sex lol. 

I do have a lot of acquaintances though. I need to join more clubs...I think It'll help me gain more friends.


----------

